# Jack Russell / Staffi Cross - Good or bad idea?



## soothie (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi

I hope that someone with experience with Jack Russels/Staffi's can advise me.

I have recently lost my very dear pets (Shit Tszu and Fox Terrier cross). I'm hoping to be able to rescue a dog (or two) again in the near future when I am ready for this new adventure.

I have received an offer of a 3 month old pup desperate for a new home. He is a Jack Russell / Steffi cross but predominately a Jack Russell from what I've been told.

I really don't know too much about these breeds and can only go on my two previous little fellas who where happy with daily walks of about 40 mins, alittle bit of playing with the ball of the evening but generally happy to sit or lie down quietly with me in the evenings when I come home from work. I don't have much patience when it comes to obedience training other than 'at home' training.

I don't have any children but will probably look to adopt another small dog around the same time so they can keep each other company.

I don't want to let this little pup down but I'm sure that being so young, they will find a home for him.

I look forward about experience and advice.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think if you want him, it'd be worth going to meet him if you can resist puppy breath. That aid, staffie/JRT (sometimes called 'staffiejacks') is a cross that's being done by flyball folks for small, VERY fast, VERY drivey dogs. Some of them may be laid back, but some of them decidely AREN'T. If you want another quiet calm dog... this boy might suit, but based on my experiences with this particular cross, he might very well NOT.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

You can never know what mixes turn out to be like... Just go and see if hes right for you


----------



## JohnLovesDogs (Jun 23, 2007)

my staffy is crossed with a jack russel, shes a lovely dog. i find she needs more excercise and things to stimulate her than the rottweilers though and is hyper alot of the time!


----------



## soothie (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I've decided not to go meet the little pup. 

Having read up abit about the breed, they are extremely active dogs requiring alot of training and activity. 

Too much for one person to deal with, especially one as lazy as me  

Has anyone had experience adopting two dogs at the same time? 

My plan is to adopt two small dogs from the rescue center in about 2 - 3 months. Is it better to bring them home as close together as possible or adopt one and then wait 2 - 3 months to adopt another? I'm not planning to adopt puppies as I figure these will always find a home.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sometimes 2 dogs are brought in together, and have lived their lives together so they are already used to each other. Maybe you will find a situation like that and be able to adopt them both. I always felt sad for the ones that were brought in together and then someone would only want one. It just seemed so unfair that they would never see their buddy again. Life of a dog in the shelter is unfair anyway we look at it. God Bless you for doing rescue.


----------

